# Video - Making a coffee using a Eureka Mignon and Gaggia Classic



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Here is YouTube video that I've just uploaded demonstarting my technique on making coffee using a Eureka Mignon and a Gaggia Classic. I made it for a couple of reasons but one of the main ones was to help out others members by sharing our coffee making experiences. I'm interested to receive any feedback so don't be scared to critique.... enjoy


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Very good and informative video, Tony. I'm just fairly new too so don't have much info really, apart from the puck when you tamped looked off centre, could've been as you'd mentioned the fact the PF was left at an angle.

Do you not use the steam arm at all for your milk?

Also, why not try a sip of each shot glass as they might taste slightly different.

I did laugh at the hassle of trying to get 16.5g on the scales.

Anyway, great video and sure you'll get much more informative feedback here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

The weighing of the beans was comedy gold mate,not sure I've ever seen that method of making a milk based coffee before but I'm sure if you used the steam wand to make some microfoam you'd enjoy it,

Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First, thanks for sharing Tony

Quite a lot of feedback to give on this. I will summarise some areas for improvement;

16.4 or 16.5g will not make much of a difference

Keep the portafilter hot as long as possible. 4 minutes out of the group will lower this

Try not to tap the portafilter on the bench. Minimal disturbance is better

Try adding the coffee first then the milk (how was it heated or was it cold?)

Hope this helps


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, I found it insightful.

Have you considered using a naked portafilter?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Have you considered using a naked portafilter?


Personally I think there are lots of other things to fix before introducing yet another set of issues into the mix.

They can be a useful training aid but I think in this case they woudl add to a list of faults to correct


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

....Tony, whose feet featured in your video? Kept thinking you were making the vid in the buff - memories of Monty Python (and now for something completely different)









Like Glen says, try and avoid the temptation to tap down the portafilter to settle the grinds - can lead to clumping. I use the north, south, east, west finger distribution to move the grinds around moving them from centre to edges until there is a nice even distribution. Then you're ready for tamping. Make sure you clean off any grinds on the portafilter edge. Grinds can cut into the brew head gasket like glass and shorten its life.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback so far. Didn't realise about tapping the grinds on the side, I'll be using a paperclip from now on. Yes it was my feet and funnily enough, I was in my dressing gown when I made the video! Crazy I know, but I was in the mood to get it done.

I'll try and keep my puck more level in the future but it was difficult in the circumstances. Naked filter and vst will come eventually but not until I'm comfortable and consistent. I've noted the point about wiping the grinds from the top of the pf. Also, thanks for the tip on adding the coffee first. Could be a pain though... Having to warm an extra cup. One for the milk warms at the same time as the milk. I don't currently use the steam arm as I can't be bothered. Weird considering I've upgraded to the rancilio!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

One tip for the Mignon: take off the black plastic cover (I dont think you are likely to shove your finger in there whilst grinding?) and also the metal pin that is used to hold coffee in the hopper whilst removing (you will never need to use this when weighing in). This then leaves you with a clear entry to the grinder burrs so none get caught on the finger guard/pin. Then once you have chucked your beans in place your tamper on top, this prevents the popcorning so grinding is quicker, you will notice what an ideal fit this is!

Random milk technique, there is a steam wand to play with!!! For the extraction why use the two shot glasses for one drink? What you could do is place the cup you are going to drink from under both spouts (could even remove the split spouts if preferred to give more space underneath) and have the scales underneath the cup so you stop when you hit a target weight, say 28g.

The crema looked quite pale but I suspect that is the beans more so than technique.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great Video Tony,

A few things that I would do differently:

The Mignon is a pretty solid lump of metal. Personally, I wouldn't hold it by the plastic hopper and knock the beans down. Sooner or later you will over stress the plastic and it may break.

When I fill up the porta filter I use NSEW finger method but I make sure that the coffee ends up flush with the rim of the porta filter. Then, when I tamp it down, I compresses by about 7mm. This 7mm (or so) becomes the room for the coffee to expand during the extraction process. In so doing, at the point of de pucking (that's a technical term that I just invented :=) ), the top of the puck will have the indentation of the top of the shower screen and the screw which holds it in. This demonstrates that the coffee has expanded to fill the space in the chamber.

I love the milk foaming bit - I'm not into micro waving... but each to their own!

The key thing is that you have taken the trouble to make a video and it's pretty spot on... I applaud you for doing it!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the most recent replies. I use the microwave for the milk because its quick and easy. It's almost something I can do on the side without any effort. Using the wand isn't something I'm really bothered about and I'm not convinced I'll really enjoy the difference. I've noted the mentions about the NSEW method on the PF. Maybe someone else can do a video to show how it should be done. I'm sure many will benefit


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> Maybe someone else can do a video to show how it should be done. I'm sure many will benefit


+1. Would love to see a couple vids on puck preparation.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think there's a problem with tapping the PF on the counter when the grinds haven't been tamped. In fact I've read that this is important as the lower parts of the grinds will not be tamped hardly at all when you tamp it. This actually helps get a more consistent puck.

One thing I would point out is the tamp and twist. Eeeek! You want to tamp once, straight down and that's it. Maybe a light polish after but certainly not a tamp and twist. You're asking for puck fracture there.

You seem to be getting quite a lot of coffee out for 16.5g in. I mean wasn't that about 55g out or something? I'd probably be looking at getting less than 30g out if I put 16.5g in.

As the other say, don't worry about 0.1g. You're scales aren't that accurate anyway by the look of it. Combine this with retention in your grinder and I'd just go to the nearest gram if I were you. Much less trouble. Same with the timing. It's just a guide. 25s, 26s, 27s it's all much of a muchness. As long as you're not getting 10s or 55s you're ok. In face, sometimes I think the longer shots can be lovely. I've been re-dialing for some new beans at the moment and sometimes getting 50odd second shots that have been lovely.

It's great to see a video. Imagine how long it would have taken you to try and describe that in that much detail.

Just my 2p's worth by the way.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

0.1g differences are not going to be of significance when using that particular coffee and adding to milk, worry about such fine details when you are more advanced in espresso. For now focus on basics as per Chimpsinties advice above.

60g output from 16.5g is a lungo and ratio of 3.6, this might taste great with the starbucks coffee, I dunno i've not tried it. What does it taste like neat?

Id say grind finer so that coffee isnt hitting the cup until =>8 seconds and you have a 1.4-1.9 ratio 23-31g total output in your 27 seconds.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> I don't think there's a problem with tapping the PF on the counter when the grinds haven't been tamped. In fact I've read that this is important as the lower parts of the grinds will not be tamped hardly at all when you tamp it. This actually helps get a more consistent puck.
> 
> One thing I would point out is the tamp and twist. Eeeek! You want to tamp once, straight down and that's it. Maybe a light polish after but certainly not a tamp and twist. You're asking for puck fracture there.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice...

i note the tamp advice and will try to stop twisting. I'm not sure about your remarks on weight of shot though. If I put 16.5g in, how can I get 2oz to only weigh 30g? I've been trying 18g for my last two shots and it seems to be more tasty if I'm honest. Not really sure whether I should have upped the dosage but I'm struggling on how to work out the shot weight... Any advice?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 0.1g differences are not going to be of significance when using that particular coffee and adding to milk, worry about such fine details when you are more advanced in espresso. For now focus on basics as per Chimpsinties advice above.
> 
> 60g output from 16.5g is a lungo and ratio of 3.6, this might taste great with the starbucks coffee, I dunno i've not tried it. What does it taste like neat?
> 
> Id say grind finer so that coffee isnt hitting the cup until =>8 seconds and you have a 1.4-1.9 ratio 23-31g total output in your 27 seconds.


again, thanks. I've not really tested neat but I see your point. As I mentioned above though, can anyone recommend on how to make the 2oz shot weigh approx 30-35g? I note your last point but is that going to produce 2oz?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

you probably wont get 2oz tony,i tend to get anything from 1-1.7oz with ratio of 1:6,depends on how much crema is produced as this dosnt weigh as much


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

But to be honest, 2oz isn't a great deal of coffee so 1-1.7oz is ridiculous. Before getting used to small but strong cups of coffee, I used to enjoy quite large mugs. I don't want to reduce my cup size even more.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Good coffee is entirely defined by the taste buds of the drinker, so if you're happy with the taste of the coffee based on a 2 fl oz extraction rather than weight then that's the right way for you to go Big T. I weigh beans myself but generally gauge my shot by quantity, although that quantity is based on some weight based experiments in the past. If it tastes great you've done it as right as you need to. If it tastes bad then the weight method is worth a try - a well pulled 1.7 oz is better than a vile 2 imo.

Steve.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

you could use the espressos as a base for americanos,to be honest once you get to the blonding or pulling lungos you're just extracting bad tastes


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> But to be honest, 2oz isn't a great deal of coffee so 1-1.7oz is ridiculous. Before getting used to small but strong cups of coffee, I used to enjoy quite large mugs. I don't want to reduce my cup size even more.


you could drink more shots tony,lol


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

bubbajvegas said:


> you could use the espressos as a base for americanos,to be honest once you get to the blonding or pulling lungos you're just extracting bad tastes


This ^^^

It's surprising how bad an over extracted coffee can taste. Watch the stream coming out for the time when it turns from stripy brown to cream/white coloured. You'll probably find it's a lot sooner than you'd think. Again, as has been said before. Don't get too hung up on exact measurements. Try lots of things and do what tastes good to you. Try not to let your prejudgement of what you think is right/wrong influence the actual taste you're tasting.

I'd think nothing of making a 19g in - 30g out shot and then chucking it in a whole mug of hot water to make an americano. Lovely.

There's a good video somewhere on here where someone suggests, taking 3 cups and putting the beginning, middle and end of a shot in each one (just switch cups without stopping the stream) then taste them one after the other. You'll probably find the one at the end tasting pretty bad to be honest.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Check this video... worth a watch whilst we're on the subject


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh and if anyone is wondering where their nifty little jug comes from... I've found it

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/rattleware-3oz-shot-pitcher/p411


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got one of them. They're pretty good if you're pouring into another cup.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Big Tony said:


> again, thanks. I've not really tested neat but I see your point. As I mentioned above though, can anyone recommend on how to make the 2oz shot weigh approx 30-35g? I note your last point but is that going to produce 2oz?


Dont sacrifice the quality of the espresso to fit a certain cup size or expected volume. Either add more shots, create americanos or get a bigger basket such as a 22g VST

If you are enjoying the current coffee youre making then dont change anything


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

This is how you measure the weight of the coffee coming out.










And this was just over 2oz and about 37g with 19g in. Fresher beans have lots of crema. This tasted amazing.










Obviously this settled a bit soon afterwards

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a Gaggia Classic and I like to run some water through the group just before I put the PF and grounds back in to the machine.

You'll find that the temp light usually goes off for a second or two, lock your PF in, when the light comes back on you should flick the switch for the pump.

This way you know that the water is at the perfect temperature.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Be careful of how much water you run through it. See the thread http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6049-Get-your-thermometers-out-we-re-doing-some-tests-on-the-Classic&highlight=thermometers where I did (some rather unscientific) tests


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Good effort Tony! I enjoyed seeing this (similar to my daily struggles!)...I chuckled when i saw your signature!-I think my wife believes i spent that on my set up...!









The Classic always seems to fill shot glasses lop-sided - I ditched my 1oz glasses in favour of a single 2oz Bodum double skinnned glass that fits beautifully under the double spout (and keep espresso hot during consumption!)..My tip is to consider surfing the boiler...in other words instead of pulling the shot when the light is on...i draw the steam off first and wait until the brew light goes off - about 20 seconds later i start the extraction just at the point when the ready light comes on..this enables me to draw the shot at the optimum temperature (the ready light will say the machine is ready within a 10-15 degree difference which makes a hell of a difference (which is why seasoned pro's love the PID syatem on more expensive machines (or modified Classics!!)

(correct me anyone if im wrong)

Mark


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Mark,

the mrs really does think I only spent £70!!! I'll keep it quiet though







I'll have a look At the surfing idea... Don't really find the temp a prob though. I like the idea of the bodrum cup though. Already sick of these single shot glasses


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

These mark?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00076ZD0O/sr=/qid=/ref=olp_tab_new?ie=UTF8&colid=&coliid=&condition=new&me=&qid=&seller=&sr=


----------

